# make -DWITH_OPTION vs. make WITH_OPTION=yes



## troberts (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there a difference between the two or is it simply six of one and a half dozen of the other? Normally, I will do a simple *make install clean* after looking at the Makefile of the port I want to install and modifying my make.conf file to handle any options I want to include/exclude.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

Have a look at the port's Makefile. Usually the switch is just an ".if defined(SOMEVARIABLE)", meaning _if it exists_, if that's the case it's value doesn't really matter. Other options like USE_GECKO do matter which value they're set to. Most of the stuff beginning with WITH_ or WITHOUT_ just need to be set.

There's a bunch of "standard knobs" you can test for if you create your own port, have a look at /usr/ports/KNOBS.


----------

